# 马马虎虎



## yapa

Hi, I have a question about the idiom 马马虎虎  (mǎ ma hū hū)

Since the pinyin of 虎 is the third tune (hǔ). Why in this idiom it changes to first tune (hū)


----------



## Skatinginbc

yapa said:


> Why in this idiom it changes to first tune (hū)


Because it has nothing to do with "tiger" (虎).  The combination of 馬 "horse" + 虎 "tiger" is a wordplay--an intentional humorous scribal error to illustrate an act of "being careless, sloppy, and yet still passably understandable" (不仔细, 敷衍了事, 但還能勉強將就，說過得去).  It is intended to mean 麻麻 + 糊糊 (< 忽忽: 懶散恍惚 "sluggish, absent-minded"):
麻麻: (1) 糙密紛亂 "coarse, dense, chaotic, messy"; (2) 一般般，不咋的 "so-so, passable"
糊糊: (1) 模糊 "muddy, muddled, blurred"; (2) 草率 "sloppy, careless"


----------



## fyl

The word etymology could explain. However, given the fact 马虎(ma3hu0) does not sound like 麻糊(would be either ma2hu2 or ma2hu0), some sound changes have happened, and it means the sound of a word does have to be like its origin.

Another possible explanation is: this is a tone sandhi in the Beijing dialect. Most people are familiar with tone sandhis on consecutive 3rd tones, 不 and 一, etc. However, there are more rules that are less strict nowadays. See the link in my post 读音：好好.


> AABB式，一般第二个Ａ读轻声，BB读作阴平。
> 明明白白　　恍恍惚惚　　羞羞答答　　漂漂亮亮
> 马马虎虎　　孤孤零零　　别别扭扭　　慢慢腾腾


----------



## Skatinginbc

我是這樣想的：既使是BB讀陰平，也不能證明原音是三聲虎.  模模糊糊的糊糊，和恍恍惚惚的惚惚，不也因是在BB的位置，而讀一樣了嗎?  所以，要決定到底是因BB變音而讀陰平，還是該音原本就讀陰平，就得靠沒BB變音的方言，譬如台灣國語.  由該語言我們可得知，馬虎的虎，馬馬虎虎的虎，原音就是陰平，與變音無關.

另外，清稗類鈔 明稱「馬馬虎虎」為上海方言.  該詞清朝的例句，也的確均出於江浙籍的作家，或曾在江浙定居的作家.  所以，我認為與北京口音可能無關.


----------



## fyl

台湾国语源自北京音，难以说明问题。
吴语起源与现在的标准读音（来自北京话）也没有太大关系。
要有吴语发音，才有可能能确定本字。


----------



## SuperXW

yapa said:


> 马马虎虎  (mǎ ma hū hū)


I have no intention tracing its etymology, but as far as I know, most people read *ma2 ma3* hu1 hu1, not mǎ ma hū hū.
The first ma3 becomes ma2 according to the 3rd tone rule.


----------



## fyl

That's a good point. I didn't even notice that. I read it either ma2 ma3 hu1 hu1 or ma2 ma0 hu1 hu1, but not ma3 ma0 hu1 hu1. So Skating's 麻糊 is probably right. (Though the two character word 马虎 is indeed ma3 instead of ma2.)

Edit: Well, not really. Some consider the AABB rule as "stress" rules instead of tone sandhi (http://www.ilf.cn/Theo/42455_4.html). And I think SuperXW is right that this is a 3rd+3rd->2nd+3rd tone sandhi.


----------



## Skatinginbc

我讀：規規矩2矩3, 平平坦2坦3， 死死板2板3， 勉勉強2強3

可是：馬馬虎1虎1 ==> 明顯是個例外， 不遵照上聲規則，因為它原本就不是上聲.


----------



## fyl

看来AABB并不适用于所有词组。平平坦坦、死死板板、勉勉强强我也不会变调。规规矩矩我会变调，因为规矩是轻声，你读规规矩矩不变阴平是因为规矩也可以不读轻声。
马虎，至少我以为，一定是轻声，ma2 hu3是听不懂的，所以马马虎虎跟它们不一样是可以理解的。
（我觉得上述链接里，AABB是重读轻读的说法很有道理，后面两字读阴平是从轻声恢复出来的声调。还有，即使AB中B读轻声，AABB也不一定是阴平，比如清清楚2楚3，链接里也提到了。）


----------



## Skatinginbc

你說它是由輕聲恢復來的， 可是馬虎的虎於台灣的國語裡是陰平，不是輕聲.


----------



## fyl

你把马虎读作ma3hu1，我只能说这是一个从轻声恢复出阴平的例证。。。 （教育部国语辞典中，马虎是轻声。我以为马虎hu1是人们基于这个字典音的通俗读法。）

糊hu1是动词（e.g. .. 不太好形容，算了），糊hu2是名词或动词，就算是“麻糊”，那也不是阴平啊。

（这里的讨论可能离题了。台湾国语的读音明显是来自基于北京话读音的国语教学，而不是直接来自吴语传播。因此北京话中丢失了的信息是恢复不出来的。而且大家都是把“马马虎虎”作为一个词语来学的，学说话的时候没人学过本字，又怎会有本字的意识。）


----------



## Skatinginbc

台灣國語：
明白 ==> 明明白2白
漂亮 ==> 漂漂亮4亮
老實 ==> 老老實2實
彆扭 ==> 彆彆扭2扭3
活潑 ==> 活活潑1潑

馬虎 (輕聲) ==> 馬馬虎1虎1  顯然如「活潑 (輕聲)」的「潑」(原音陰平)， 而非「彆扭 (輕聲)」的「扭」(原音上聲).  在台灣國語裡， 馬虎 (輕聲) 的 虎 原音是平聲 (遵循平聲的規則).

你說 讀作「馬虎1」是輕聲恢復出陰平的例子，這不就是一個恢復出原音的例子？ 學說話的人既使沒學過本字，也能意識到馬虎的虎其本字很可能不是老虎的虎，因為二者遵循不同的發音規則.

馬馬虎虎 也寫作 麻麻糊糊，麻麻胡胡，麻麻呼呼， 如糊塗 原本寫作 忽突.


----------



## fyl

Skatinginbc said:


> 馬虎 (輕聲) ==> 馬馬虎1虎1 顯然如「活潑 (輕聲)」的「潑」(原音陰平)， 而非「彆扭 (輕聲)」的「扭」(原音上聲). 在台灣國語裡， 馬虎 (輕聲) 的 虎 原音是平聲 (遵循平聲的規則).


怎么显然的？这几个词的常用程度和北京话一样吗？（口语常用的更容易保留特殊变调，不常用的更容易逐字读。）这几个词两个字的时候，允许轻声的程度和马虎一样吗？
台湾国语的马虎hu1的“原音”，是哪来的？从吴语传过来的？反正我不信。若是从北京话来的，则讨论“原音是阴平”是没有意义的，因为“原音”的“原音”是轻声，应该讨论为什么会从轻声变阴平而不是从别的声调变阴平。



Skatinginbc said:


> 學說話的人既使沒學過本字，也能意識到馬虎的虎其本字很可能不是老虎的虎，因為二者遵循不同的發音規則.


如果是咿呀学语的时候学的“马马虎虎”这个词，则学说话的时候既没学过本字也没学过“虎”字，谈不上发音规则。后天再在学校里学到怎么写“马马虎虎”，很有可能不会意识到这里有音变（北方话里读音跟书写不同的词太多太多了，99.99%的人自己都不会意识到说话和用字不同）。
如果是在学校里第一次学“马马虎虎”这个词，那么你学的发音规则就是来自国语辞典、来自北京话，而不是吴语或者台湾本地的闽南语客家话之类的。



Skatinginbc said:


> 馬馬虎虎 也寫作 麻麻糊糊，麻麻胡胡，麻麻呼呼， 如糊塗 原本寫作 忽突.


这几个词没有一个读 ma2 ma3 hu1 hu1，而且前两个的糊、胡都应该读hu2。


----------



## yapa

Well, I thought it was a simple question with an easy answer. But, anyway. Thank you everyone for the answers, in spite of Skating likes to write in Traditional Mandarin (and it give me a bit of headache).


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> 如果是在学校里第一次学“马马虎虎”这个词，那么你学的发音规则就是来自国语辞典、来自北京话，而不是吴语或者台湾本地的闽南语客家话之类的。


你是上學才會「馬馬虎虎」一詞的嗎？  我好像是日常生活裡學到的，在學校教之前就聽過了.  「台灣國語」(台灣民眾的實際國語發音)的「馬虎」讀 ma3hu1, 我真沒聽過人照字典讀 ma3hu(輕聲) 的 .  台灣國語很少有輕聲的發音，除了「的, 地」之類的 suffixes, 輕聲均被恢復成「原音」.  馬虎的虎，恢復成陰平，並非老虎的上聲虎.  這是確確實實的違背常規.  我認為這是受台語(閩南語)的影響.  台語的「馬虎」聽起來像是國語「媽呼」，也就是說，台語馬虎的虎，讀 hu1, 如國語的「乎, 呼，忽」，與台語老虎的虎不同.  武漢話「媽呼」就是「馬虎」的意思 (朱建頌《武漢方言詞典》媽乎).  哈爾濱話有「迷離馬糊」.  哈尔滨话把“麻糊”谐音作“妈乎”，即多处方言的“马虎”.


yapa said:


> Well, I thought it was a simple question with an easy answer. But, anyway...


I knew you were looking for an easy answer and I thought we have given you two plausible explanations in English: (1) The tone is changed due to a shift in meaning (虎 does not mean 'tiger' but something else, see Post #2); (2) It is a tone sandhi due to its BB position as in other AABB words (see Post #3).  I assumed the two reasons were sufficient enough for beginners.  For fear of overwhelming you with in-depth, complex information, I made a conscious decision to write only in Chinese in further discussions with other native speakers.  These discussions, albeit on-topic, require advanced knowledge in Chinese languages and I thought it would be better for you to be informed only of the conclusion of our discussions if we ever reach one.  I would have written in English instead if I thought it was something you needed to know.


----------



## fyl

我不是学校学的。我说的是＂如果是咿呀学语的时候……；如果上学后学……＂这两种情况。我的母语变调和北京话差不多，很多AABB都要变。这种变调相当普遍，东北话我相信也一样。字典里对一些AABB型的词的标音也是阴平。

恢复轻声是要考虑和原音的接近程度的。明白、漂亮当然可以恢复原调，但连续上声就可能不行，因为这会导致第一个字也变。ma2 hu3完全听不懂，但ma3 hu1我听起来也并不觉得奇怪。椅子可以读作yi3 zi1，但不能是yi2 zi3。因此台湾国语的读音很正常。

你给的台语链接我只在末尾找到了"马虎"一词的语音。我不懂台语，但听起来马与虎的音调完全相同（都是上声？）
你给的武汉话的链接，方言发音是将妈呼的呼读作轻声。

我不是反对"虎非本字"的说法，各种流传的马、虎两种动物的故事确实不可信。但现在的普通话绝大多数词（包括本问题马马虎虎的读音）的读音都来自北京话，这是没有疑问的。至于北京话为什么要这么读，是变调，还是因为本字，我只能说变调（或说轻重音）完全解释得通，而本字的各种说法（麻糊等）似乎都需要一次音变才能变成ma2 ma3 hu1 hu1。我的倾向是有本字，但与现在马马虎虎读音无关，本字在北京话中（或进入北京话之前）就有音变（或字与音不对应），就有轻声。


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> 我不懂台语，但听起来马与虎的音调完全相同（都是上声？）


你聽到錄音的「馬」和「虎」的確音調相同，是陰平.  兩個上聲連讀的話(如：總統)， 第二個字聽起來會像國語的四聲.  但「馬虎」的音調則如台語「苦心」「苦工」的音調, 前面的陽上變讀陰平，後面的陰平維持不變，故聽起來兩字音調相同.  總而言之，馬虎的虎在台語是當陰平處理.
有人說: 上海话马马虎虎读音"和普通话的发音差不多，只是语调有点不一，和普通话的”妈妈乎乎“一样一样的."


fyl said:


> 恢复轻声是要考虑和原音的接近程度的。明白、漂亮当然可以恢复原调，但连续上声就可能不行，因为这会导致第一个字也变。ma2 hu3完全听不懂，但ma3 hu1我听起来也并不觉得奇怪。椅子可以读作yi3 zi1，但不能是yi2 zi3。因此台湾国语的读音很正常。


不，是個例外，譬如，打點(輕聲)恢復原音就按連續上聲的規則，讀成打2點3.  馬虎恢復原音，按規則應讀馬2虎3, 故馬3虎1是個例外.  至於椅子之類含輕聲 suffixes 的， 如我前已述，在台灣國語裡仍讀輕聲，不恢復原音.

你說「馬2虎3」聽不懂，但「馬3虎1」卻可以接受，這說明這個現象不僅存在於台灣國語，也存在於北方的普通話.  這樣恢復原音模式我說是例外，你說是正常.  若正常就請另舉一個遵循同樣規則的例子.  若如我所說是不正常，這就說明 馬虎的虎雖寫作虎，但原本就從沒讀作虎，與AABB變音無關.


----------



## Skatinginbc

台灣國語：台灣地區的實際讀音 (as opposed to 官方頒訂的標準讀音)
法3子0 ==> 台灣國語 法3子0  (上聲後面的後綴不還原重讀)
法2子0 ==> 台灣國語 法2子3 (非上聲之後的後綴，會還原重讀，如桌1子3，兔4子3)
小2姐0 ==> 台灣國語 小2姐3 (如 老2虎0 ==> 老2虎3，當輕讀的是 head of a phrase, 會還原重讀，按連續三聲之規則)
寶3寶0 ==> 台灣國語 寶3寶0 (通常不還原，偶爾有人會讀 寶2寶3)

馬3虎0 ==> 台灣國語 馬3虎1 (顯然不屬以上類別)

我知道北方人會說好3好1，早3早1 (台灣好2好3，早2早3)， 既使「馬虎」屬於這一類，在台灣也應讀成馬2虎3， 為何會是個例外？

所以，馬虎應不屬於上述之類，而是和 耳3朵0 (台灣 耳3朵1) 同一類的. 
元 張國寶：「引的狼來屋裡窩，尋的蚰蜒鑽耳朵」==> 窩 和 朵 押韻.   看來，耳朵的朵原本就讀陰平， 這麼說，馬虎的虎，很可能原本是陰平.


----------

